# Marijuana vs. Alcohol



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought this topic could use it's own thread. =) *Which Is Really Worse for Your Health?*

Yahoo!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Health issue, really. Please tell me "WHAT" isn't a "Health issue". How far are you/we willing to go over the health issue? Who makes that finial decision, the government?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, marijuana is loaded with carcinogens, even more so than tobacco.
And alcohol is a poison.

I stay away from both.
But I love Cheezits and Hershey bars.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I smoked some pot many years ago and I don't think it was nearly as bad as drinking. One thing for sure is Marijuana would be great to have for a prepping item, after you smoke some anything will taste good.

When I was in high school pot was just becoming popular and when I look back at all the ones that smoked a lot of pot and the ones that drank heavily. The ones that smoked pot gave it up as they got older and started a family. The heavy drinkers didn't do so good.

Truly I wish they would legalize drugs not because I think they aren't bad but because I think this war on drugs is worst and has been used to rid us of a lot of our rights, even turning some police department into paramilitary units. 
What freedoms we have left over from the war on drugs they are trying to take away with the war on terror.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The author states at least twice that the long and short term effects of smoking marijuana is yet unknown. He states that their is no health benefit in drinking alcohol yet other "studies" have shown that red wine and beer can be beneficial.

In my opinion this is just another pro marijuana propaganda piece.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I think Mary Jane is bad so is alcohol. Worse is the government involved in your business.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Eggs are good for you, nope eggs are bad for you? Kids are starving to death as millions of kids are overweight. Exercise every day, highschool student dies during basketball/football game. Take this government approved drug, but be aware it may cause several types of cancer. This is a safer car because the exhaust has less pollutants(komiefornia correct car), but you still can't breath the fumes. If you inject this rat with 40,000 times the normal intake of x,y or z it will get cancer, but what is normal. I want to see how this topic ends up.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Meh, I'm for the legalization of marijuana, hell, I think it should have been legal long before alcohol. Is it good for you? Not really, neither is good for you. That said, I'd rather there be a bunch of pot heads than a bunch of drunks, most smokers just want to veg, eat cheetos and watch Pink Floyd's "The Wall", whereas drinkers tend to start thinking that bad ideas (such as driving while intoxicated) are great ideas.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> The author states at least twice that the long and short term effects of smoking marijuana is yet unknown. He states that their is no health benefit in drinking alcohol yet other "studies" have shown that red wine and beer can be beneficial.
> 
> In my opinion this is just another pro marijuana propaganda piece.


Well I think the long term affects of smoking pot are known Look at Willie Nelson (humor)


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone ever think what smoking pot is going to do the Insurance Business a long with the work place. Well its medicinal in this state and legal in this state and illegal in this state. How are businesses complying and meeting insurance requirements for workers / drivers ect. This is going to be a FUBAR situation. Personally I hate the Idea of Legalized Pot. I also think that to much of anything is bad for you for the most part. I know plenty of alcoholics and stoners can't start there day without a Drink or a Joint.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Well I think the long term affects of smoking pot are known Look at Willie Nelson (humor)


If I thought smoking pot would make me rich, productive, and successful well into my 70's I'd be rolling a fatty right now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Follow the money - who gains from legalized pot?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Who gains from illegal pot?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Who gains from illegal pot?


Actually, the government gains from both.
Legal, can be taxed. Highly taxed (pun intended)
Illegal, the proceeds can be confiscated.
The difference is, the politicians can get their grubby hands on the tax money, the confiscated funds usually stay within law enforcement.

It's ALL about the tax money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a very interesting topic, one that has no absolute answer or all inclusive answer. I'll address drinking first since I don't smoke pot. 

I drink, and I drink well. I can handle my liquor and I am very responsible, genetically I am somewhat immune to the effects of alcohol or my metabolism handles alcohol very efficiently, I really don't know scientifically the reason but I handle alcohol very well. Not bragging but telling the truth. I have held good jobs for 35 years and am relatively successful in life, marriage and business. I DO NOT Drink and Drive and if I have drinks out I pre-arrange transportation or get a cab. I exercise and I am a pretty big guy so for me alcohol is OK. I may wake up at 92 and wish I had never tasted a drop or die tomorrow of liver failure that was hidden from my doctor but for now I am OK. No way to fore see God's plan. 

We all know people that get stupid, mean, dangerous or sick after drink #2 so in my opinion alcohol is not good for them. Nor do I believe that children under 18 should drink EVER. 

My thoughts are exactly the same about Pot. No child EVER should smoke pot, but they do. If you are a grown damn man and have some cannibus in your garden on your land in your home and you want to smoke it and can handle it, fine. God has given us Free Will my friends. If you get stupid, mean, dangerous or sick, I don't want to be around you. And I don't want the government telling me what I can and cannot do.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> This is a very interesting topic, one that has no absolute answer or all inclusive answer. I'll address drinking first since I don't smoke pot.
> 
> I drink, and I drink well. I can handle my liquor and I am very responsible, genetically I am somewhat immune to the effects of alcohol or my metabolism handles alcohol very efficiently, I really don't know scientifically the reason but I handle alcohol very well. Not bragging but telling the truth. I have held good jobs for 35 years and am relatively successful in life, marriage and business. I DO NOT Drink and Drive and if I have drinks out I pre-arrange transportation or get a cab. I exercise and I am a pretty big guy so for me alcohol is OK. I may wake up at 92 and wish I had never tasted a drop or die tomorrow of liver failure that was hidden from my doctor but for now I am OK. No way to fore see God's plan.
> 
> ...


I am just the opposite, my system can not handle alcohol, if I start drinking I will be sick for two days. I remember in my teens I would drink the stuff at parties just because that is what you did at parties and I would be so sick I was afraid I wasn't going to die. Needless to say I haven't drank alcohol in many years as I have no desire to and like it like that. I could care less what people do as long as it doesn't affect other innocent people. Same with pot, alcohol or what ever, People should be arrested for what they do not what they may do.


----------



## kevin108 (Jan 16, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> When I was in high school pot was just becoming popular


You were in high school in the early 1930s?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

kevin108 said:


> You were in high school in the early 1930s?


Well I did remember my grandfather mentioning that there was pot around when he was young but no one thought much about it.
I consider pot really becoming popular during the Vietnam war. Young adults started getting into the peace era during vietnam war and the hippy movement. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemp is for rope and some other uses, alcohol is a fuel and has others uses.
As for smoking eating or drinking I no use for either.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gotta say that I've never smoked... never will either... I wouldn't know the first place to go to buy the stuff...

That said, I think we spend way too much money locking people up and ruining their lives for smoking it. I'm for de-criminalization (lessening punishment) at all levels (local through federal) and would vote for outright legalization if the issue appeared on my state's ballot as a referendum...

The only issue I have with it is that there is no "breathalizer" type test for pot. I think there needs to be an absolute zero tolerance policy for driving under the influence of pot... That would be tough to enforce though because my impression is that serum THC levels do not predict how influenced someone actually is. And you can't test right at the car like you can with alcohol. 

Maybe I should invent a "glucose test meter" type device for testing for pot??? I could probably sell that puppy to the police and retire on it...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

IMHO... Should be left up to the adult what they want to do with their body....Both pot and alcohol are the same mind altering substance...I do have a beer or glass a wine every now and then but that's about it. Don't do pot..I think the governments ban of pot is a control issue.. they cant control it so you shouldn't have it....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bad enough we have to deal with drunks and drug users on the road as it was . Now we will have even more to deal with.
Just what some want a large number of people to stoned to get involved. One good side maybe many of the stoners in this state will move


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

In my experience drinking has had a way more destructive impact in the lives of people I know...Marriages ruined, visitation rights with kids taken away, DUIs that got people fired from their jobs, fighting, domestic abuse. 
I also know people that smoke up and they have none of the same problems.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> I also know people that smoke up and they have none of the same problems.


And yet, I do. There's no one drug is better than another. For some folks neither marijauna or alcohol will ever have any serious negative repercussions; for others it can and will consume their entire lives.

(The rest is not in direct response to Mish)

Pharmer is right. There are too many petty crimes taking up valuable law enforcement time. I could care less about putting a bunch of teenage stoners behind bars simply because they were sitting in the comfort of their own home getting stupid faced, eating cereal and accomplishing absolutely nothing. At the same time, Smitty is also right. It infuriates me that we're not charging every last drunk driver with attempted homicide, even the ones who wrap cars around an inanimate object and hurt no one but themselves. It's one of the most selfish and destructive crimes being committed, and now we're allowing kids to do it claiming affluenza.

If you want to do something mind-altering in the safety of your own home, I don't think the government has any right to step in and tell you not to. It's your property, its your life, waste it however you want. The minute you enter public property and put my families life in danger (quit kidding yourself that stoned drivers never get in accidents) then it is my concern, and I want you severely punished to the tune of ensuring others won't commit the same acts.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think legalizing marijuana is a mistake. Do you think if younger people have unlimited access to the stuff they will, in turn, be productive? Every pot head I knew stayed in his parents basement until they finally laid off the weed. It's just like alcohol. If you have a measure of self control and use things in common sense moderation you can reap a few benefits. How many twenty somethings have any self control?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> And yet, I do. There's no one drug is better than another. For some folks neither marijauna or alcohol will ever have any serious negative repercussions; for others it can and will consume their entire lives.
> 
> (The rest is not in direct response to Mish)
> 
> ...


Very well put.
The human body metabolizes alcohol at the average rate of one ounce per hour. I don't know about pot, but I have read that it remains in the body for up to a month.
Now, saying that, suppose the tractor trailer driver in the lane next to you on the interstate got good and stoned last night. There he (or she) is, mere feet from your drivers door, wheeling 80,000 pounds of truck and freight at 70 miles per hour.

There is a very good reason that the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations, 392.5, Alcohol prohibition, says in part: (a) No driver shall - (2) Use alcohol, be under the influence of alcohol, or have ANY MEASURED ALCOHOL CONCENTRATION (emphasis mine) or detected presence of alcohol, while on duty, or operating, or in physical control of a commercial motor vehicle.

Yeah, let's have a bunch of stoners driving trucks. I mean, what could possibly go wrong?

I am just glad that I am mere months from retiring to the farm and leaving this rat race to y'all.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

If they legalize it across the states it would put too many government employees out of work. Isn't that just too sad?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The part that gets me is why are we, as a country, even having this debate now? Is there really a group of politicians somewhere sitting around saying: "Gee, the real unemployment rate is around 13%. If we just had more lazy shiftless people we could certainly solve that problem!" I must be getting old because I do not understand that logic.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I think legalizing marijuana is a mistake. Do you think if younger people have unlimited access to the stuff they will, in turn, be productive? Every pot head I knew stayed in his parents basement until they finally laid off the weed. It's just like alcohol. If you have a measure of self control and use things in common sense moderation you can reap a few benefits. How many twenty somethings have any self control?


They can buy it everywhere now and cheaper than the legal stuff.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Very well put.
> The human body metabolizes alcohol at the average rate of one ounce per hour. I don't know about pot, but I have read that it remains in the body for up to a month.
> Now, saying that, suppose the tractor trailer driver in the lane next to you on the interstate got good and stoned last night. There he (or she) is, mere feet from your drivers door, wheeling 80,000 pounds of truck and freight at 70 miles per hour.
> 
> ...


Pot can be detected in the human body for some time. But the effects have a much shorter half life that booze....


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Hate to say this to some of you, but your already dealing with the lazy stoners and already paying for their incarceration and the time in jail just like alcohol its here its here to stay and its not going away its been here long before we were around and it will be here after we are dead...All we need to do its treat it like alcohol if you suspect a driver to be high test em... if you suspect a employee to be high then test them... people at accident test em...just like they do now and for those who chose to smoke and drive or smoke and work then well they pay the consequences banning it just makes it more popular....Iim the last person to encourage giving up freedoms for a drug or a drink but if you chose to do it then you also chose to give up your freedoms anyhow...and and slave to your poison any argument you make for pot was made about alcohol and it found a way to stay after the government finally focused on a way to regulate and tax it...same will be done with pot and all the money we wasted on fighting it well was wasted...JMHO..


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> The part that gets me is why are we, as a country, even having this debate now? Is there really a group of politicians somewhere sitting around saying: "Gee, the real unemployment rate is around 13%. If we just had more lazy shiftless people we could certainly solve that problem!" I must be getting old because I do not understand that logic.


How will people be able to afford the weed if they're lazy and shiftless???

I think there are a lot of stereotypes about weed. I'm about to graduate pharmacy school, and I have classmates who have smoked and probably do so more frequently if legal. (Once again, I never have or will smoke it)

Some of the brightest people I know have experimented with pot. I'm not saying it's cause and effect, because the majority of my classmates don't smoke it. I'm just saying that by my eye, pot transcends economic class. To me, it looks like you can smoke pot and still be a productive member of society.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I know a lot of hard working, middle class people that smoke up. They are responsible adults that show up for their jobs and take great care of their kids. =) Lazy...not one bit.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Smoked a long time ago and I am not dead yet...plus...no hangover.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

No hangover!!! AMEN! hehe


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

How many will still be in favor when it becomes a right and the working tax payer has to buy weed for those who can't afford it. Careful what you wish for. We are talking federal/state government people taking control of peoples lives here. The next time nobama wants to have a talk with someone will it be over some weed instead of a beer? I can hear nobama saying now, hey man if this weed isn't strong enough I got some good blow!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> How many will still be in favor when it becomes a right and the working tax payer has to buy weed for those who can't afford it. Careful what you wish for.


LOL Whether you like it or not...you are already paying for the pot community. They are putting pot smokers in jail!! You have some people that are facing life sentences! How much is that costing you?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> LOL Whether you like it or not...you are already paying for the pot community. They are putting pot smokers in jail!! You have some people that are facing life sentences! How much is that costing you?


Not near as much as you may think, if you ever saw my tax returns. But you have a very non logical point of view in my opinion, it's already there so why try to fix things, go liberal thinking.

Sorry I shouldn't have responded to your post, I don't like feeding what I consider trolls. I try not to make that mistake again.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is all about the quantity of consumption. They are medicinals. 

alchohl 30ml / day 100% alchohol would equal 600ml of 5% beer or perhaps 80 or 90 ml of a spirit / 1 wineglass of wine. 


pot there are safer methods of pot intake such as consumption, bhang and vaporizer, smoke in general is not healthy however a small amount of smoke however smoke is usually carcinogenic, so I would recommend eating or vaporoizing, the quantity would depend on the purpose.

oh bear in mind most people are breathing in toxic and deadly car fumes and industrial wastes, drinking chemical slurries in their water supply and eating petrochemicals in their food supply. really the stuff is only really bad if you overdo it. 

smoking cigs is a known killer though due to radioisotope uptake.

a shot glass is about 42.5 ml. 

so you could have 2/3rds a shot of pure alchohol a day.

or 2 shots of spirts a glass of wine or a can of beer with wiggle room. a day. in europe two cans , or two cans of light beer. of course liver size and health can also effect what is safe to drink. alchohol helps thin the blood out and can be a suppressant, digestive, and tonic (antibiotic-antimicrobial - but you really need to chug down spirits for like half a minute to a minute for that then if you are worried induce vomiting.). if the alchohol doesn't get rid of the throat infection perhaps the bile will  everclear can work magic.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> Not near as much as you may think, if you ever saw my tax returns. But you have a very non logical point of view in my opinion, it's already there so why try to fix things, go liberal thinking.
> 
> Sorry I shouldn't have responded to your post, I don't like feeding what I consider trolls. I try not to make that mistake again.


I wasn't saying I agree with anyone paying anything towards people's smoking habits. I actually don't want to pay for them to be in prison or handouts. I was just posting the extreme opposite to your comment. Where you should start to worry about money and pot smokers is insurance companies. How long till people have a co-pay for pot.

You got to stop throwing that "Troll" card out there when people don't have the same ideas as you. It just makes you look silly. I enjoy hearing your point of view whether we agree or not.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> I wasn't saying I agree with anyone paying anything towards people's smoking habits. I actually don't want to pay for them to be in prison or handouts. I was just posting the extreme opposite to your comment. Where you should start to worry about money and pot smokers is insurance companies. How long till people have a co-pay for pot.
> 
> You got to stop throwing that "Troll" card out there when people don't have the same ideas as you. It just makes you look silly. I enjoy hearing your point of view whether we agree or not.


DUH, you replied! And I look silly........


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> DUH, you replied!


TAG!! YOU'RE IT!! lol


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh come on,roll up another one,just like the other one............


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. I have stayed out of this one until I was able to get my thoughts together on it. After getting them together, it turns out that my thoughts still aren't going to answer the question in a specific manner. Still, here goes...

I do not believe pot is any worse on the body than alcohol. I believe, now, that one doesn't have to achieve the max high when smoking it, that they can simply get a mild, relaxing buzz going on, and can enjoy a relaxing afternoon. I do not believe pot is a gateway drug, anymore than a beer is. I do not believe smoking pot makes you a bad person, nor do I believe it opens up the flood gates to immoral or lascivious behavior, any more and maybe less than alcohol.

I do not wish to smoke pot, thank you very much. The occasional shot of tequila is fine for me, as long as I make darned sure it is only that. Otherwise, the headache just isn't worth it.

Here is my problem with this issue - the government. I do not believe the government has the constitutional authority to take my land, my house, my truck and my money simply because I grew some weed in my back yard. I do not believe the "war on drugs," which includes pot, has done a single thing to stop the use of drugs of any kind in this country. I believe it has done nothing but enlarge the government, created created a large, armed civilian army used against the citizenry, created a large prison industry, fed more money into the court system, made lawyers even more wealthy, and allowed certain organizations the ability to become wealthy by controlling the distribution of drugs - including a plant that grows naturally in the back forty.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

hi mish i work as a licenced nurse in mass. i would say booze is much worse it has a bad effect on all the organs of the body, also i like to read and i see a lot of drunk guys beatin their wives but i never read of a pothead doing so. only my personal opinion though


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> hi mish i work as a licenced nurse in mass. i would say booze is much worse it has a bad effect on all the organs of the body, also i like to read and i see a lot of drunk guys beatin their wives but i never read of a pothead doing so. only my personal opinion though


Believe it or not, stoners can be violent, irrational and generally annoying, too.

Getting blotto'd on anything makes the rational person irrational and undisciplined. The key, I think, is to use for relaxation and not overindulge. Keeping the demon in the bottle, so to speak, is hard to do when overindulgence is sought.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I only drink because I can't smoke pot.

I wish I could smoke though. Having done both...I think pot had less ill-affects on me anyway.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

There isn't anything wrong with using either in moderation. People should have the right to decide themselves. Smoking cigarettes kills thousands of people each year but we are still given the right to decide. This should be no different.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> How will people be able to afford the weed if they're lazy and shiftless???


SSDI (social security disability income), Medicaid (to pay for any medical expenses), SNAP (food stamps), Section 8 housing, all those liberal government programs which were designed to help the truly needy can be perverted by the "lazy and shiftless". They already are, in fact, and have been for generations.
Why do you think there has been such an outcry against drug testing new applicants for these programs?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Both are not healthy but oh well up to the person using them..


----------



## kevin108 (Jan 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> The part that gets me is why are we, as a country, even having this debate now? Is there really a group of politicians somewhere sitting around saying: "Gee, the real unemployment rate is around 13%. If we just had more lazy shiftless people we could certainly solve that problem!" I must be getting old because I do not understand that logic.


The lazy people are what the government wants. Those dependant upon the government will always vote for more of it. That has nothing to do with whether the lazy favor legal or illegal substances for recreation.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Creator gave us free will and the government keeps taking it away from us.... I wonder just how powerful they think they are.....


----------

